# New Smoker



## joe645 (Sep 6, 2012)

Last year, my wife and I visited some relatives. They treated us to a Rib Fest with smoked baby back and country style. WOW, I was hooked. Purchased my first smoker (being a little cautious) from Lowes. It's a Electric MasterForge $70 worth. I want to know a couple of things before I get started. I saw another member ask about his Brinkman, which is similar to the MasterForge and was instructed on some modifications. Does the MasterForge require these modifications? Second, the heating element has some small lava rocks to spread under it. . . are these sufficient? Finally, in using wood chips - are they put right on top of the heating element? O did one mod already by installing a upgraded digital thermometer.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Joe 

Good luck with the new smoker 

Please do us a favor and update your profile with your location then swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself


----------



## joe645 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the comeback but my inquiry was never answered. Did I ask too much?


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 14, 2012)

No you didn't ask to much. My guess is so many post going on it got push to the bottom before the right people that can answer it seen it. So i'm " bumping" this back to the top .
I don't know anything about elect. smokers .
Just "bump" this up whenever your on until someone answer it for you .
Sorry I could not help answer this for you. Someone will be along that can


----------



## sqwib (Sep 14, 2012)

Joe I am not familiar with your smoker but a quick search found this.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105794/master-forge-electric


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 14, 2012)

Found this one
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127504/stabilize-temps-in-my-el-cheapo-vertical-electric-smoker


----------



## roller (Sep 14, 2012)

The smoker will work without the Mods but will work better with them. Its all up to you which ones you wish to frefore. With most elect. smokers the chip pan either goes on or real close above the burner. If I were you I would buy a AMAZN Pellet smoker from Todd one of out members to make my smoke with. I have one and I can do 11 hr. smokes with out reloading it..Hope this helped some ...And welcome to the forum..


----------



## roller (Sep 14, 2012)

And by the way I assume you will be doing Ribs for your first smoke so go to the Pork forum and read all about the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 method for smoking Ribs you will have instant success...


----------

